# Puppy food recoommendations



## Webehappycampers (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi! I am waiting on my new puppy to come in the next 6 weeks and have done a ton of research on puppy food. Geesh! Could there be any MORE information?! I realize that every dog is different so I know that what works for one may not work for another but I would like to hear from you regarding the types of puppy and adult food given.

Our breeder, Mylad Havanese, uses Purina Pro Plan Select Puppy Turkey and Barley with much success. Any thoughts on this? He suggests using it until 6months and moving to something with less (28%) protein and fat (18%). I have no idea what to use.

I went to a pet store that specializes in organic and was recommended Canidae (which I have read nothing GOOD about) and Taste of the Wild. I think Orijens protein content is too great for these dogs but I would love input from you veterans!

Debi


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody's breeder used the Purina Pro Plan puppy (chicken and rice) and he did well on it. His breeder often breeds with Mylad dogs (just an aside and totally unrelated to the food issue LOL). 

I'd have stayed on the Pro Plan, but the Pro Plan just isn't available where I live so I switched to Orijen (the breeder bought me one bag of Pro Plan so I could do a gradual changeover) and Brody does very well on it and he really likes it. I did want a kibble though as it's just more practical for my lifestyle where Brody is eating one or two of his meals at work.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Give it a try*

Our breeder recommends Vets Choice, health extension, little bites for puppies and then another version for when they are older. They have a full line of treats too!

She says "not for what it has in it (even though what it has in it is outstanding) but, for what it does not, there is no By products, wheat, corn or Soy, no glutens among other things these are what cause food allergies. It is a great food source w vitamins that would be great for any dogs with allergies, coat problems or joint problems. There is also no product change w regards to the Little Bites and the Original it is just bigger kibble. "


----------



## Webehappycampers (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks so both of you for your suggestions! Choosing the right dog food sure is tricky!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Check out this website: dogfoodadvisor.com It is great! Great descriptions and ratings for just about every food! There are also consumer reviews on each food at the bottom of the main review. Although, don't pay too much attention to all of the consumer reviews, because there are always good and bad for every food. Just find a good rated food that works for your dog! My hav is on Nutrisca Lamb, and my very allergic Westie is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato. Good luck!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Webe... In your research, check out Raw diet, is not a fit for every family but is very healthy for your pets.


----------



## Webehappycampers (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks, I did check it out but I don't have time to make food for the dog. I have a handicapped child I care for that takes it out of me! Cooking for the dog is not in the cards. 

Debi


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Webehappycampers said:


> Thanks, I did check it out but I don't have time to make food for the dog. I have a handicapped child I care for that takes it out of me! Cooking for the dog is not in the cards.
> 
> Debi


Understandable, it takes a lot of work for those who take the cooking route.

I actually just buy and feed the raw food, chicken/turkey/duck necks, legs, backs, etc. Any meat, really that you would buy for you, I buy for them and feed it.

I am sorry I am not much help with Kibble as I have never fed it, but whatever you decide to feed your pup, you can always add extra nutrients to it.

Dogzymes/Ultravitamins supplement
Probiotics are VERY good to feed, I use "Digestive Enhancer", available from Nature's pharmacy (in powder form)
Cocunut Oil or fish oil added to the food is also great (small amounts, much less than humans).
I also add to their food about 4x a week Oma's Pride "O'Paws Fundamental Vitality" supplement.

Keep us posted on what you decide and any other questions you have, even if you think it's silly, and of course, remember that we love pictures when that pup is finally home!


----------



## Katiemom (Aug 23, 2012)

*Retriever food*

Has anyone heard of Retriever high protein dry dog food (27percent protein, 15 percent fat)? That is what Katie's breeder recommended. She likes it but her stool is very soft and loose. I would prefer to use a commercial food rather than cooking. Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

We're a grain-free household and have started Sachi on Taste of the Wild, totally grain-free and a really good buy compared to other foods of lesser (IMO) quality.


----------

